# Greetings & Salutations



## thof (May 9, 2011)

Greetings & salutations to all.

My name is Tim and I am currently getting my new to me s/v spruced up for the season. She is a 1970 Venture 22. I traded my 1969 Lightning 19' even up for the Venture.
I am a novice sailor, and by necessity a burgeoning shipwright, learning something new everyday.
I have been reading SailNet for a couple years now and have found it an indispensable resource as I find out how little I know. 
I am looking forward to getting to know more sailors and learning as much as I can along the way. 

Tim


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Welcome! My first boat was a Venture 2-22. Fond memories.


----------



## Lake Superior Sailor (Aug 23, 2011)

So where in Wisc.? I'm in Eagle River. Where are you sailing?...Dale


----------

